# Free Mac Minis :) or iPod Shuffle



## ablack6596 (Jan 12, 2005)

So another forums that I visit frequently just started their own free stuff section.  They used to just offer conga lines for the various Offer Centric, Price Cube, and Gratis sites but now they're opening their own.  And guess what they're offering Mac Minis, and iPod Shuffles 

http://free.GearLive.com/index.php?referral=206


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 12, 2005)

Interesting.  So how many people have received a free iPod or other free item from these things?


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.gearlive.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=808


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 12, 2005)

I signed up.  Still waiting for my activation email.

Now where can I find 11 people to sign up


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 12, 2005)

Ya same problem


----------



## spockymoe (Jan 12, 2005)

So how exactly do the referrals work? Do you have to get others signed up to reffer you?


----------



## Randman (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds like a pyramid scheme.


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 13, 2005)

well, it's free right?

why not just make a few other e-mail addresses (i'm going to go for the iPod Shuffle cuz 4 ain't that hard) and sign up from different IP addresses?


----------



## soulseek (Jan 13, 2005)

anything similar for those who live in europe???


----------



## LevelMac (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, already they are using the chance to get a free Mac mini  (before they are even released!) to get you to sign up for things. Read through the Terms of Service before you go signing up, of course. I did. But after reading it, and the Privacy Policy, I did sign up. You have to accept one of the offers they list, and it turned out one was to buy $45 of printer ink, which I needed anyway.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 13, 2005)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> well, it's free right?
> 
> why not just make a few other e-mail addresses (i'm going to go for the iPod Shuffle cuz 4 ain't that hard) and sign up from different IP addresses?



I thought about doing that, since I have about 10 email addresses, but I thought they might check on it since you need a credit card to sign up for all this stuff.

A good one I found was the eFax.  Free 30 day trial and they don't charge anything till after 30 days.  You can cancel before then so you don't end up paying anything.


----------



## spockymoe (Jan 13, 2005)

It seems like at least a few of us are making an attempt to get an i pod shuffle or the mac mini. So, why don't we help each other with the refferals. We can all refer everyone else. At least I think that's how it works....


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 13, 2005)

You can only have one account   So you can only be a referal for one person, unless you go around using differennt email adresses and stuff like was posted before.  My relatives/I have done Ink, Blockbuster, AOL, and Netscape.  

Blockbuster is 2 weeks of free movies, you can cancel online (it was 3 day shipping for me so I didn't get much).

AOL can be cancelled by fax, which is much easier than having to deal with people over the phone http://www.aol.com/support/index.adp?toc=billing&page=23 (I don't think AOL is up anymore)

Netscape sends you to some Indian person that reads 5 pages to you about why you should stay with Netscape

and Ink, came in like a week I needed ink anyways, so it's a good deal.


The site that is running this, Gearlive also has Conga Lines for other free sites (freeipods.com, ect) the way they work is that you sign up with the referal pasted in the topic and get put at the end of the list.  When the top guy is done it goes down to the next guy on the list, however these die pretty quickly because of the limited # of people, especially when you need a lot of referals per a person.

Also if you don't like any of the gifts offered right now they will be adding more, also you will be able to get more than one gift, but every time you order a gift all your referals are deleted.  So if you got 12 referals you can't order a Mac Mini and save 1 referal you have to start over again.


----------



## minimackin (Jan 15, 2005)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Interesting.  So how many people have received a free iPod or other free item from these things?


me...i'm working on my mini mac also, but gearlive trade is gay and i'm working independtly... so go for the little guy !!!! go here   click here 

by the way..my ipod..  ::ha:: (if you have any questions email me at grant38402atgmaildotcom


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 15, 2005)

Uhm Gear Live is the little guy when you're comparing them to Gratis.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 16, 2005)

have any of you done an offer?


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 16, 2005)

ablack6596 said:
			
		

> have any of you done an offer?




I did, but after I found out it's only available to the US.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 16, 2005)

The site?  It might actually be available outside the US, you would need to pay shipping or something though.  The FAQ is just the default for the stuff they made the site with.  I'll ask the owner.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 16, 2005)

It just says in the FAQ that items won't be shipped to non-US addresses.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jan 16, 2005)

He says that he may do it on a case by case basis.  You can email him at andru(at)gearlive.com.


----------



## cfleck (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont know how many of you are going for the shuffle, but with the gratis people you only need 3 referrals.

http://www.FreeiPodShuffle.com/?r=13967446


----------



## codeman (Mar 15, 2005)

Please help me get a free ipod:http://www.freeiPods.com/?r=10106374
In case you do not know what this is:
1.Sign up with this link
2.Complete an offer
3.Refer five friends to do the same
4.You have a free ipod
*Note:* please use my link - I need referals too!


----------



## whtsup02 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey-

Check out this great site that is giving away totally FREE Mini Macs!

I've joined and I think you should as well. 

It's a completely legitimate offer, and this company has already given away $4 million in FREE stuff!

All you have to do is join, complete an online offer, and refer friends to do the same. That's it!

Here is my referral link. To help me get my Mini Mac, click this exact link to join, or copy and paste it into a browser:

http://www.FreeMiniMacs.com/?r=16279064

fyi: all you have to do is cancel your offer after 7 days and be billed nothing.


----------



## Trip (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll pay 11 people $15 to sign up under my referal and help me get a mac mini. E-mail me for details: Tanner@tannersite.com


----------



## ApeintheShell (Mar 27, 2005)

Pyramid Scheme? Close. More like the Free Widget Scheme.
You don't see any money directly, but rather each person you enlist pays [indirectly] the company running the scheme in the form of a "referrer fee". If you convince enough people to sign up, you get the payoff in the form of a "free" widget.
The classic "pyramid scheme" is illegal because it is deceptively fraudulent, not because "it doesn't work". Pyramid schemes work marvelously for early investors even though most people end up losing money,but it's sold to people as a way to make money. Currently the "free iPod" variant isn't illegal but is just as deceptive.
Even if the company always does exactly what they say they will do, it's still a scam.It's a scam in that most (if not all) of the entrants sincerely believe they're eventually going to receive a free gadget yet the vast majority of them will not. If 5 people are required to sign up before you can get a free widget, at most 20% of the people who join may eventually receive one. Of course, the percentages are even lower for those items requiring more referrers. And, as time goes on the chances of success shrink drastically as the number of potential new members goes down.


----------



## dizzyrascal2006 (Apr 6, 2005)

go to my web page and find out how to get a free ipod follow the easy instructions to get a free ipod


----------



## Cat (Apr 6, 2005)

> t's a scam in that most (if not all) of the entrants sincerely believe they're eventually going to receive a free gadget yet the vast majority of them will not.


Sounds just like the lottery ... which is like a tax on people who are bad at math.


----------

